# Destin, Fl surf fishing-Need Advice/help



## calford (Mar 30, 2011)

My wife and I are heading down to destin the first week of may. I am a freshwater fisherman, usually in lakes and rivers for bass, catfish, crappie, etc. I know nothing about surf fishing except what i could gather from various internet sites. I need any and all the help i can get from what kind of rod and reel to what kind of bait/tackle. Thank you in advance for any advice you can give to this beginner.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Go to the store and grab a half dozen or so Top Dawg's (top waters) with bone color and orange/chart being one of my favorites. Tie a foot long leader of 50lb test to each of them because the blue fish in the surf will tear you up otherwise. This lure will give you the ability to hit Jacks, Reds, Blues and this time of yr rather large ladyfish. The other target if you are looking to just relax on the beach is Pompano. They sell pomp rigs down there at all tackle shops. Basically an 8ft rod and a pvc pipe setup with sand fleas/frozen sand fleas/shrimp on the pomp rig which is a bottom rig is how the locals do it. Wade out until you can throw at the sand bar - either past it or short of it as the pomps like to ambush after the waves roll through. If it is a really rough day the pomps will stay away, but the same rig always has a chance at some big reds. other artificial lures to keep handy are some big silver spoons with the same leader line set up. You can cast them a mile and all the same species with go after it. One last rig that can usually only be bought in FL is the bubble rig. Just ask for them in the local tackle shops as they are like crack to Spanish Macks. This time of year the Spanish will start coming in close enough to throw at. They'll also go after spoons and gotcha plugs, but it sure is fun watching them blow up on a bubble rig. For all the stated info above I use 8ft medium and 8 ft heavy action rods with Diawa Luna 300 Baitcasting Reels. Have fun, I'll be heading for 2 weeks in Mid May. People we take charter trips with that are a blast are:

www.notadogcharters.com
www.deadfishcharters.com

These guys launch off the beach at Grayton Beach. Not sure where around Destin you are staying.


----------



## calford (Mar 30, 2011)

Great! That is exactly the kind of advice i am looking for. Maybe I could pick your brain about where to cast for the blues, reds and jacks. I have read about the guts and sand bars but what have your experiences taught you about where to throw?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Surf Fishing Spots*

calford;
I've always had my best luck fishing the edges of the guts...Just as the water gets
shallower or just as it gets deeper....Most gamefish will cruise the edges of these
changes in water depth....If your are fortunate enough to find a break in the sand 
bar. An area connecting deeper water on either side of the bar those are "Hot Spots"
worth more than just casual attention...

Good Luck.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

When working artificials I'll typically wade out to about thigh deep so I'm able to throw past the sandbar. Some of the larger species hang right around the drop off. You will see fish schooling all throughout the surf (early morning is better than late afternoon - but i've picked up some of my larger reds in the afternoon, too) and typically these schools are packs of blues and ladyfish mixed together with the occasional pack of reds. If you happen to be staying in an area near one of the inland bays/lakes, work the area where that body of water dumps into the gulf after a hard rain. These areas usually aren't spilling into the gulf, but the structure of the sand bar at this point where this takes place is usually quite profound. Check google earth before your trip to see if one is near by. During the month of April we have often encountered packs of 10 or so jacks in the 20 lb range running a matter of feet off of the beach so keep your eyes peeled. 

Just a word of caution from someone that has had this happen numerous times, if you release a fish that is bleeding, keep your eyes peeled. It usually doesn't take too long before a hungry visitor comes in to investigate. When the sun is up it's so easy to see them because the water is so clear, but in the early morning the glare makes it very hard to see.


----------

